# Question on Price



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

Question,

I want to have a "loafing shed" built. I've been quoted $10,000 for a 24x40x10. This is a pole style building with metal roof and sides, and one 40 ft. side is open. Is this a good price?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Local guy advertises an open front shed like that. His is 24x30x10 for $6495. Our area is VERY competative for pole barns. His dont have any wood sheeting on the inside like your pic.


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

The quote I got does *not* come with that sheeting. Funny enough, the guy with the pole barn business here in Montana comes from Pennsylvania. He is crazy busy, but very high priced in my opinion.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Off the top of my head (and the bottom of 5 Scotches), it sound a little high. get at least two more bids.

JMT,

Ralph


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

I agree the price is a little high. Usually the contractors in our area double price of building materials. I would think around $8000 would be a better number. I put one up a few years ago. Just regular pole barn with garage door. 24 x 32 x 10 and had $3100 in building materials minus door.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Is tha



Hugh said:


> Question,
> 
> I want to have a "loafing shed" built. I've been quoted $10,000 for a 24x40x10. This is a pole style building with metal roof and sides, and one 40 ft. side is open. Is this a good price?


Is that for material only or does that include labor? The Menards store here has this run in shed materials only, Sadly don't think there is one in Montana

http://www.menards.com/main/building-materials/carports-shelters/post-frame-buildings/24w-x-40l-x-13h-loafing-shed/p-1496102.htm


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

That price is completely installed, "turnkey."


----------

